# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Ασυρματη παγιδα Bosch rf3401e βραχηκε και δεν δουλευει

## qazwsx

καλησπερα παιδια,
η συγκεκριμενη ασυρματη παγιδα βραχηκε και σταματησε να δουλευει...
μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε τι να μετρησω για να δουμε τι εχει καψει?
εχει μεσα ενα ενδυκτικο λαμπακι πρασινο το οποιο ομως αναβοσβηνει πολυ αχνα σαν να υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα..
σε επισυναπτω φωτογραφιες καθως και στην μια φωτο σας δειχνω μια λογικα αντισταση ειναι που μαλον ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη εκτος και ετσι δουλευει...
οποιος μπορει ας με βοηθησει...

----------


## chipakos-original

Οσον αφορά την αντίσταση που έχεις κυκλώσει μόνο αυτή δεν μπορεί να φταίει. Βασικά πρέπει να δεις οπτικά σε ποιά σημεία βράχηκε και που οξειδώθηκε η πλακέτα και να ασχοληθείς με εκείνη την περιοχή. Εμπειρικά σου λέω ότι μπορεί να φταίει οποιοδήποτε εξάρτημα που τα χει ¨¨τινάξει¨¨ Αφού το πράσινο ενδεικτικό αναβοσβήνει αυτό είναι καλό διότι δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθείς με την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της παγίδας αλλά με κάτι άλλο πιο μέσα στην παγίδα.

----------


## qazwsx

> Οσον αφορά την αντίσταση που έχεις κυκλώσει μάλλον μόνο αυτή δεν μπορεί να φταίει. Βασικά πρέπει να δεις οπτικά σε ποιά σημεία βράχηκε και που οξειδώθηκε η πλακέτα και να ασχοληθείς με εκείνη την περιοχή. Εμπειρικά σου λέω ότι μπορεί να φταίει οποιοδήποτε εξάρτημα που τα χει ¨¨τινάξει¨¨ Αφού το πράσινο ενδεικτικό αναβοσβήνει αυτό είναι καλό διότι δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθείς με την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της παγίδας αλλά με κάτι άλλο πιο μέσα στην παγίδα.


Δημητρη μπροστα εχει ενα smd Πυκνωτη...πως μπορω να καταλαβω οτι ειναι οκ με το πολυμετρο?
η αντισταση που μου βραχυκυκλωνη γιατι την αποκλειεις?

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι εχει τιμη 0 ωμ δηλαδη βραχυκυκλωμα,αρα ειναι ενταξει.

----------

ezizu (03-05-14)

----------


## ezizu

Αν διακρίνω καλά, η αντίσταση που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία γράφει επάνω 000 ,σωστά;
Αν ναι, τότε είναι φυσιολογικό να χτυπάει το buzzer στο πολύμετρο όταν την μετράς.

Υ.γ. με πρόλαβε ο Γιώργος (JOUN), γράφαμε μαζί.

----------


## qazwsx

> Αν διακρίνω καλά, η αντίσταση που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία γράφει επάνω 000 ,σωστά;
> Αν ναι, τότε είναι φυσιολογικό να χτυπάει το buzzer στο πολύμετρο όταν την μετράς.
> 
> Υ.γ. με πρόλαβε ο Γιώργος (JOUN), γράφαμε μαζί.


Σηφη και Γιωργο εχετε δικιο ειναι 000 αρα μηδενικη αντισταση...
μετραω ολα τα εξαρτηματα και ολα δειχνουν καλος ρε γαμωτο...
αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως ;απο το λαμπακι που εχει το κυκλωμα δουλευει σωστα,δηλαδη οταν βραχυκυκλωνω την επαφη η παγιδα το αντιλαμβανεται και το λαμπακι αναβει με την μονη διαφορα ομως οτι το λαμπακι αναβει πολυ αχνα σαν να μην εχει πολυ ταση...δοκιμασα αλη μπαταρια και παλι τα ιδια...εξαψα για service manual αλα δεν το βρηκα...
εχετε καμια ιδεα?τι μπορει να εχει επειρεαστει?

----------


## ezizu

Βγάλε αν μπορείς μια καλύτερη φωτογραφία (ίσως με άλλο φωτισμό) και την μπροστά αλλά και την πίσω όψη της πλακέτας και γράψε μας και τον κωδικό του ολοκληρωμένου.

----------


## qazwsx

> Βγάλε αν μπορείς μια καλύτερη φωτογραφία (ίσως με άλλο φωτισμό) και την μπροστά αλλά και την πίσω όψη της πλακέτας και γράψε μας και τον κωδικό του ολοκληρωμένου.


Σηφη και παιδια καλημερα,δειτε 2 φωτο πολυ πιο καθαρες και το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι το PIC16LC621A-04I/SO
γνωριζετε τι ειναι αυτο το κιτρινομουσταρδι εξαρτημα στην ακρι αριστερα διπλα απο το πρασινο led?(γιατι εκει ειχε πιο πολυ εξειδωθει πριν το καθαρισω)
οποιαδηποτε αλλη βοηθεια βρε παιδια απο το τι μπορει να φταει και απο που να ξεκινησω ασ το πει..η ταση που παιρνει απο την μπαταρια ειναι 3 volt ενημερωτικα..

----------


## ezizu

Το κιτρινομουσταρδί εξάρτημα λογικά είναι πυκνωτής (δεν διακρίνω τι ακριβώς γράφει επάνω του).
Η μπαταρία είναι 3V, θα πρέπει όμως να ελέγξεις μήπως υπάρχει πτώση της τάσης της μπαταρίας, όταν την βάζεις στην μπαταριοθήκη και τροφοδοτεί την πλακέτα.
Δεν φαίνεται κάπου να υπάρχει οξείδωση ή άλατα, αλλά καλού κακού  ξεκόλλησε τον πυκνωτή ,καθάρισε την περιοχή από κάτω του και ξανά κόλλησέ τον στην θέση του. 
Αν έχει πάθει ζημιά το ολοκληρωμένο, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, επειδή αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο είναι ένας προγραμματιζόμενος  microcontroller και ο κώδικας του προγράμματος  είναι της BOSCH .

----------


## DGeorge

Από αντίστοιχες -περίπου- καταστάσεις με πληκτρολόγια από PC... Θα ρωτήσω:
*1)* Από τι υλικό/υγρό βράχηκε; Εκτέθηκε σε βροχή;
*2)* Έχει αποκατασταθεί -εν τω μεταξύ- η βλάβη, καθώς στέγνωσε καλά η πλακέτα;

Ρωτάω αυτά, καθώς εάν το υγρό (που έβρεξε την πλακέτα) ήταν π.χ. καφές με ζάχαρη και γάλα, ή κάτι παρόμοιο, θα αφήσει στερεό υπόλειμμα ακόμα και αφού εξατμιστεί το υγρό.
Το στερεό αυτό υπόλειμμα είναι πολύ πιθανό (κάπως) αγώγιμο, προκαλώντας προβλήματα με την παρουσία του.
Γι' αυτό, ένας καλός καθαρισμός με καθαρό οινόπνευμα, και στις δύο πλευρές τις πλακέτας θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμος.
Ειδικά, στην πλευρά των εξαρτημάτων, ένας καθαρισμός -όσο γίνεται καλύτερος- μεταξύ ακροδεκτών των εξαρτημάτων, θα βοηθούσε πολύ στην όλη κατάσταση, ώστε να μην εξακολουθούν να βραχυκυκλώνουν.
Τάσεις του επιπέδου των 3V δεν τις έχω -γενικά- ικανές να 'κάψουν' εξάρτημα.... (Άποψή μου -απλώς- είναι, από τις -μέχρι τώρα- εμπειρίες μου).
Από 12V και πάνω, και πάλι με κάποια Αμπέρ για ρεύμα... Εκεί ΝΑΙ! Να καεί κάτι, έστω και από στιγμιαία εφαρμογή τέτοιας τάσης/έντασης θα το καταλάβαινα... Αλλά 3V; Τι διά@@λο ολοκληρωμένο είναι αυτό, τόσο ευαίσθητο, ώστε να παθαίνει ζημιά από 3V;
Προσωπικά πιστεύω, αν δεν έχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα, στον καλό καθαρισμό και των δύο πλευρών της πλακέτας, ώστε να απομακρυνθούν τυχόν αγώγιμα υπολείμματα από το 'βρέξιμο', και εδώ είμαστε πάλι....

----------

